

Interview With Digg CEO Matt Williams On Future Of Digg - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/21/interview-with-digg-ceo-matt-williams-on-future-of-digg/

======
thankuz
Related on Digg Blog: <http://about.digg.com/blog/digg-goes>

------
Hominem
Well I'm convinced! No CEO would pretend to be bullish about a company they
knew was in trouble.

